# Dryer exhaust question



## Felipon (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok so I am going to have a small 120 volt electric dryer that I want to hook up in my apartment but I cannot mess with the exterior walls so I have to work with what's already in my apartment. 

I'm thinking of hooking up the dryer exhaust to the gas water heater exhaust because that pipe goes straight to the ceiling. 
I imagine that the lint accumulating in the pipe could be a fire hazard so in order to keep the lint out of the pipe I want to install a fantech lint trap right outside the dryer.
http://www.blackenergy.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1136

Now I imagine that should take care of the lint. Will the moist, warm air affect water heater or the exhaust pipe at all?

Thanks


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

Are you out of your mind? This is a huge violation of Fire Code as well as building code. You want to dump lint in a pipe that carries away 400F flue gases that will dry it out and let it fall on an open gas flame. Are you suicidal or want your name in the paper for burning down an apartment complex????? Dryers by code need an individual vent.


----------



## Felipon (Jan 31, 2008)

So let me just get this straight... It won't be a good idea?


----------



## Felipon (Jan 31, 2008)

i didnt think so. this dryer exhaust pipe is sitting inside of a much larger pipe. They both run through the ceiling. I could accomodate a 4" pipe inside of the larger pipe. 
So im thinking ill run a new pipe up there and try and connect it somehow to the exhaust outlet? Or does it need to be independant also; and I will have to make a hole in the roof?


----------



## ndbuffalo (Jan 17, 2008)

I was just in home depot today and I saw a venting system specifically for electric dryers that doesn't require making any holes.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

If the placement of the dryer is close to a double hung or sliding window, then a handyman can build you a frame to fit in the window opening. Then the proper size hole can be drilled for the 4 inch duct fittings. It will need to be painted with exterior paint unless its made out of aluminum.
This arrangement will work fine for the warm season and you would take it out for the cold season. The big box stores usually carry a devise that allows you to recirculate the dryer air back into the room.
Now if security is an issue, you will need to install and remove the frame each time after you are finished.
Do not ever use the water heaters vent pipe. Its against code and if your landlord sees anything against code, he will have you dismantle it and possibly charge you for any repairs. It would be a fire hazard to do what you were thinking. Make sure the exhaust duct is made of metal. It is also against code to use vinyl or foil type ducts for dryer vents. These types of duct are made for room temperature air only, such as a bathroom fan.


----------



## ididit (Jan 31, 2008)

Im not a big fan of a lot of (code) but this time i say leave that gas water heater alone!!! The best thing to do is get an indoor dryer kit from hd or lowes. $10- $15. It has a water trap that catches the lint and lets the hot air into the room. Probably help on the winter heating bill anyway. Summer time you'll just have to attach a longer hose and hang it out the window. Or have a panel made like rjordan said.


----------

